# الصلاة فى اعمال الرسل



## lenda (2 يوليو 2007)

أهم الأحداث المميزة في سفر الأعمال التي تمت بالصلاة

(أع 1: 24) : اختيار قادة.
(أع 4: 23-24، 31-35): بعد الاضطهاد لأجل المجاهرة..كانت النتيجة الانتشار والنمو بنضج.
(أع 6: 6-7): اختيار قادة ...نتج عنه نمو عظيم.
(أع 9: 40-42): آيات وعجائب ... تحدث في النمو العظيم.
(أع 10-11): صلاة "كرنيليوس" كسرت كل حواجز يمكن أن تعوق وصول البشارة للأمم ... لمجموعة جديدة من الشعوب.
(أع 12: 12): تحرير بطرس من السجن.
(أع 13: 1-3): ظهور أول مرسلين / فريق زرع الكنائس، وهما بولس وسيلا.
(أع 14: 23): ظهور مؤمنين جدد في الكنائس الجديدة كقادة.
(أع 16: 25): في السجن ... النتيجة إيمان السجان وأهل بيته، وإطلاقهم أحرار.
(أع 20: 36): الابتعاد عن الكنيسة التي زرعها، "تركهم لشأنهم".
(أع 21: 5): في توديع بولس في ذهابه إلى السجن (كوضع خطير) لأجل الكرازة.
(أع 22: 17): في العبادة لاستقبال الإرشادات لأجل خطة الخدمة القادمة.
(أع 28: 8): لأجل الآيات والعجائب.

ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. (يو 14: 13):

إن الصلاة تعلن الحقيقة أن القوة والنصرة من عند الرب.

•	الذي بدأ عملاً صالحاً .....
•	الرب سيتمم مقاصده بنا ومن خلالنا ومن خلال معاناتنا.
•	ستعاني من العقبات، والأمراض، والفقدان كنتيجة لطاعتك في الخدمة.
•	إن الرب يهتم بما يصنعه داخلنا أكثر من اهتمامه بما يصنعه بنا.
•	ملحوظة: "إن قبول الفقدان والمعاناة بفرح لأجل ملكوت الله، يظهر سيادة جلال الله بوضوح أكثر من كل عبادة وصلاة".


----------

